# Any inshore spots near Destin?



## ucf_motorcycle

I was wondering if there are any inshore spots I can try freedive speargunning near Destin. I would like to stay legal so can't go around bridges or jetties although those would be obviously good spots.

If anyone can't point me to a spot I would appreciate it. I heard something about "grouper cages" near the Destin bridge but didn't get a specific location and don't know the guy who mentioned it.


----------



## JFG

There isn't much shallow or accessable with out a boat. There are some cones in the bay in the bay (24' deep) but thats about it. Any structure in the gulf starts a 1/2 mile off shore in 60 plus feet of water


----------



## aquatic argobull

There's a few spots you can reach without a boat. Check the destin inlet, destin bay cones and the mrs louise. I've dove all of them from a kayak. 25', 24', and 55' deep respectively. All within 3/4 mile from shore. GPS numbers are public for all.

All hold a good amount of fish. Bay cones have grouper, mangrove and spades. Inlet holds mostly sheepshead, Mrs. Louise has mangroves, spanish mackerel, and the occasional legal grouper and AJ


Edit: all of these are too far offshore to swim to. Maybe you could get to the inlet, but it would be dangerous with all the parasailing boats that stick close to shore.


----------



## ucf_motorcycle

I have a boat. Thats not the issue, I can't freedive 60' so even 1/2 mile offshore is too deep.

If your talking about the bay cones near Joes Bayou I know those, do they hold fish? I never caught anything with line and reel.


----------



## aquatic argobull

Yeah, thats the one. There are grouper there, but they are sparse and easily spooked, and there's also some small mangroves and bar jacks. Always spadefish.


----------



## bigrick

There really aren't to many great spots to freedive in destin, I've never seen anything bigger than a spadefish on the bay cones, the harbor inlet box can be productive, I've shot big sheepshead and black snapper on it and it's only in 25' a hundred yards off the beach. The best spots are going to be illegal, shalimar bridge/yatch basin are my favorite for sheepshead , jetties, ect. Fall is the best time for it though, not as many tourist, clearer water, ect.


----------



## eodryan

Mrs. Louise you can free dive. It's in 60 feet but the tower comes up quite a bit. I am by no means a good free diver and I could see it from about 20'. There are spades, barracuda, and some other stuff that hang around higher up in the column. Same thing at liberty ship. It's deep but there is stuff that hangs out higher up at the surface. Cobia?! 

Also you've got the mid bay bridge which you can not fish from and is therefore legal to spear under. Just pick a pylon and dive down. You can move around and hit spades, sheepshead, and some of the other random inshore stuff. We saw some giant jacks (not that I'd shoot them) last time as well. It can be a decent place to go if you just want to go mess around or plink spades.


----------

